# Problems with Soundmax integrated digital audio



## rohangrover1 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi,

I have a Toshiba Satellite A15 series (abt 2 yrs old) and am experiencing problems with my Soundmax integrated digital audio. The sound suddenly disappeared afew days ago. Checked device drivers and they are ok. No ? in device manager. Strange part is when i attach the headphones I hear a knocking noise coming from them that increases/decreases with the manual volume control. Nothing installed recenlty to cause any software glitches. Seems like a hardware problem and any kind of help would be appreciated. Is there any diagnostic tool that I can download to check if soundmax intergrated card is working?

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

click on it's icon in the control panel.and check the settings


----------



## rohangrover1 (Sep 12, 2006)

thanks for replying...checked the setting there is nothing there except microphone control..also went into bios and checked and the knocking sound in headphones was still there...since windows xp has not yet started does this mean that the hardware has gone bad ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager click on view at the top and show hidden devices
check for any yellow alongside of anything


----------



## rohangrover1 (Sep 12, 2006)

did that..no yellow ? against anything


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have moved you to laptops
when i had soundmax and clicked on the icon in the control panel it had all the settings and testing for the speakers ect
it sounds like all the software is not installed,one of the laptop experts will probably know the solution


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Beats me. I would try uninstalling the device in device manager and restarting. If that doesn't do it, uninstall the drivers from add/remove programs and download and install the latest drivers from the laptop's manufacturer. If this problem occurs outside of Windows, it may as well be a hardware problem. In this case, you would need to replace the system board or get the machine serviced.


----------

